# Logitech Z5500 no sound



## bbgarnett (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello I have a Logitech Z5500 digital surround sound system(http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-THX-Certified-Digital-Surround-Speaker/dp/B0002WPSBC) and whenever I plug anything in to the auxiliary port for example I get no sound out of the speakers but I can get sound when I plug in headphones to the headphone jack. So I have no idea why the sub woofer isn't doing anything or pushing sound to the speakers. The sub woofer doesn't get hot or anything. Also on another note there is a master power switch on the back and the thing is if you have it switched to the *on* position it turns everything *off *but when you have it to the *off *position everything is *on*, so something is backwards there and not sure if that would really cause there to be no sounds out of the speakers. So anyone have any ideas. We looked at the fuse and that seems to be just fine. Also we do not have a remote if that matters anything.So yeah if anyone has any ideas just let me know.

Thanks,


----------

